# Green-horn on the scene!!!



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and to snowboarding. I never had the chance to try snowboarding when I was young and fearless, but now at the age of 28, I have 5 days under my belt. Not much snow where I live (Arkansas), but I plan on going somewhere every year as long as I can. I hope to make some new friends here and hopefully meet some of you on the slopes.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome, Glad to have you here.


----------

